# Olympus PEN Cameras?



## JeffieLove (Feb 9, 2010)

Has anyone heard of them or know anything about them? I am just curious to get more info on them


----------



## ann (Feb 9, 2010)

do you mean the e 1 pen 4/3 camera?

i love mine and use it as a point and shoot with the 17mm lens.


----------



## Garbz (Feb 10, 2010)

EP-1 and EP-2 are the two digital Olympus PEN models. What's there to know about them? They shoot pictures. I could fill up the rest of this page with info about it, but more importantly:

What is it you want to know about them?


----------



## usayit (Feb 10, 2010)

I posted my initial opinion regarding the EP-1 in a thread a while back.  If you can't find it via search, I can dig around for it.  I personally didn't like the way it handled.  I felt that the equivalent Panasonic models had better offerings including an improvements to AF on the format that wasn't shared with Olympus.  

As for the EP-2, I'm not sure .. never saw one.  


In general the micro 4/3rds format seems to slot itself right between high end P&S and DSLR systems.   That's exactly how my G1 is used..


----------



## JeffieLove (Feb 10, 2010)

My dad mentioned them to me since I am in search of a good camera that can lead me to professional at some point... he didn't know much about them... he's just a gadget freak and buys my mom the latest cameras and himself the latest geek type stuff  

So I was just curious I guess about what they do and how they compare to like the d5000 and canon xsi??? (I feel like I'm starting trouble by putting them both in the same post lol)


----------



## usayit (Feb 10, 2010)

I like the camera because it is small and very compact with a larger sensor than almost any P&S camera out there w/ the added bonus of interchangeable lenses. 

On the other hand.... this is a very new system/mount.  At this time, I think it is more slotted as a high alternative to P&S like Gseries and LX3.  I wouldn't consider it an alternate to a DSLR like the ones you mentioned.


----------



## ann (Feb 10, 2010)

i would agree, it is not an alternate for a standard DSLR, i use my as a point and shoot and it has fullfilled that goal very well.

i


----------



## Garbz (Feb 11, 2010)

That's a bit sad for such a nice camera. 

A lot of people will think it shares a lot in common with point and shoots, but really a lot of people don't remember the days of range finders. It IS an alternative for standard DSLR, you just need to come at it with the right expectations. If you're expecting the handling and feel of an SLR you won't come close. But quality wise it'll likely achieve up there with any base line SLR, just with a different target market of those who prefer pocketable cameras. I came close to buying one last year because of this.

If you're expecting a small compact, quiet yet high quality photo camera with interchangeable lenses then you'll most likely be happy with it. Go out and have a play, as usayit has mentioned, handling is a big factor in cameras.


----------



## ann (Feb 11, 2010)

garbz, for me it is a rangefinder. I used the term point and shoot as i can put it in my pocket and not carry around a lot of heavy equipment.

the quality is terrific and i am very happy with the camera. Several of my students are getting them to use for street shooting as it is very easy to shoot from the hip un-noticed.


----------



## CarverAderly (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, I had heard about it and EP1 is fantastic and had did some of the modification in it. I had seen it recently and I just love that pen camera and even it can be able to write in black color ink.


----------



## usayit (Jun 18, 2010)

Funny you should bring up this thread from the grave...

I just purchased an E-PL1 (I also have a Panasonic G1).  So far, I'm impressed.  Will post more details in a thread after I get more time with the camera.


----------



## Orangeina (Nov 9, 2010)

JeffieLove said:


> Has anyone heard of them or know anything about them? I am just curious to get more info on them


I have a new one and I love it!  Got it instead of a DSLR.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 9, 2010)

I tried out an E-PL1 when I was on a business trip in Birmingham, AL because I ended up missing my DSLR (tried to get by with a point and shoot).

Nice camera, but size wise I felt I would be better off with a small DSLR which I'm more used to. If this is someones only camera it's terrific, but I don't see it as a good option for a DSLR owner who wants something compact for travel, etc.

For compact, the Canon S95 is a killer package.


----------



## Patrice (Nov 9, 2010)

CarverAderly said:


> Yes, I had heard about it and EP1 is fantastic and had did some of the modification in it. I had seen it recently and I just love that pen camera and even it can be able to write in black color ink.


----------

